# Auger belt comes off



## erobreed (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a Craftsman 30" model 247.88830. After I got a stone stuck in the impeller last winter the belt keeps coming off the pulley whenever I blow snow. It stays on as long as there is no load, but when blowing snow I notice a vibration, then the belt comes off. I'm thinking either the impeller shaft got bent or the bearing is bad, causing the pulley to wobble and throw the belt. Anyone have a similar problem that you solved?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to put the belt on, disconnect the spark wire, and slowly pull the cord looking for where it's coming off. I had a similar problem with the drive belt coming off. The drive belt burnt and broke, the new one kept coming off. I bent the idler arm outward and the belt stayed on.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
As JL said, you need to see where it's coming off but if you want to make it a tad easier, pull the sparkplug too. No compression, makes it easier. 
I'd look to see what's not turning correctly, also check the bearings to start. If you're careful, worst case try and get video of the belt without the cover and coming off. Don't do anything that could put you at risk though.

Let us know what you find and we can expand on ideas if needed.

PS another thought or two. Being the rock was in the impeller, insure that's running straight, how the auger gearbox is, is the impeller shaft still straight and how's the bearing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF erobreed

On your model number is there a chance there is another digit ?? Like 247.888300 or 301 ??

I'd also check to make sure the belt keepers or guides are properly placed. They are the metal rods that are close to the pulleys to keep the belt in position when the belt is loose. They would also help to keep the belt tracking properly as the engine load or speed changes.

You might also want to check the adjustment on the tensioner. You don't want it so tight it's burning the belt or so loose the belt comes off the pulleys.

These are items to check but it does sound like maybe you have a bearing letting a pulley wobble or something bent from that rock. What did you need to do to get that rock out ?? Pry on something ??

.


----------



## erobreed (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas. I was able to get the rock out with a crowbar and hammer. I'll check the model number and try all your suggestions and post the results.


----------

